# Schlagschnurknoten



## Waldi (13. Dezember 2004)

Moin Weitwurfexperten,
nach einigen Jahren des verhaltenen Werfens bis an die 100m habe ich nun seit einigen Wochen auch mal wieder Versucht in neue Dimensionen vorzustoßen. Ich habe mich bis dato vor diesem fiesen Schlagschnurknoten gedrückt, da ich meistens mit bis zu 120 Krallenblei auch ohne Schlagschnur ausgekommen bin. Die Ruten worden dann eben nur bis zur Schmerzgrenze des Zeigefingers aufgeladen.
Gestern habe ich nun mit einer Rute, vor der 17-er Fireline ein 30-er Geflecht getüdelt und bin mit den bei M-S abgeguckten Montagen mit 190g mal auf Vollebulle gegangen. Wir hatten gestern null Wind an der Knock und es ging von Wurf zu Wurf weiter. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber manchmal werde ich wohl auch die 150m angekratzt haben. Und auch diese Rute, die nun in Regionen gefischt hat, die dort an der Stelle wohl noch keinen Haken gesehn hat, brachte Fisch. Gute Küchendorsche von 45 cm.
Nun zu meinem Problem. Obwohl ich den Schlagschurknoten wirklich gut hinbekommen habe hat sich fast immer Kraut im Spitzenring festgesetzt und ich habe 3 gute Dorsche mit Montage in der Steinschüttung verlohren, da ich immer wenn es am Rand der Steine schnell gehen muß erst die Spitze freimachen mußte und dann saß der Dorsch zwischen den Steinen. An einem schönen Ostseestrand kann man wohl dann noch zurücklaufen, aber bei den Steinschüttungen an der Knock und noch im dunkeln ist das nicht drinn.
Also wie kann man das wohl verhindern?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

Hm, das ist ja echt blöde wenn du nicht mal rückwärts gehen kannst. Da fällt mir auf Anhieb nur ne Keulenschnur ein aber die gibs nicht als geflochtene. 
Is schwer da was zu raten, mir fällt jedenfall nichts weiter ein.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

Probier mal diesen Knoten







Quelle:  http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/
oder diesen






Quelle:   http://www.leadertec.com

oder auf dieser Seite
oder den Improved Albright Knot


----------



## haukep (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

Den benutze ich immer und habe genau das beschriebene Problem. Ich würde die Schlagschnur einfach ganz, ganz kurz knoten, maximal 2 Umdrehungen auf der Rolle und dann kann man oft die Dorsche schon aus dem Wasser heben!


----------



## Waldi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

Moin,
@Christian - danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, das ist aber genau der Knoten, den ich benutze. er ist mir nach ein paar Übungen auch wirklich gut gelungen. Aber schon dieser kleine Übergang reicht aus, um sich mit dem zur Zeit ganz feinen Kraut (sieht fast aus wie vergammeltes Gras) ,welches sich beim Einholen im Spitzenring sammelt, zu einem dicken Stopper zu verwandeln.
@Jörg - ja Mono-Keulenschnur hab ich auch, und habe dann auch umgebaut. Ist aber dann irgendwann eine Kostenfrage, denn die Keule ist auch schnell mal abgerissen. Ein Schlagschnurknoten bei Monoverbindungen ist dann eh noch anfälliger für das beschriebene Problem, da noch dicker.
@Hauke - so kurz wie möglich habe ich auch probiert, geht auch irgendwie mit ein paar Verrenkungen - aber ich hab einmal nicht aufgepaßt und hatte wohl nur eine halbe Umdrehung auf der Spule - und da hat sich schon alles verabschiedet, besser gesagt es blieb liegen.
Bei zwei gelandeten Dorschen habe ich stur darauf geachtet den Fisch oben zu halten, also als es wegen dem Propfen im Spitzenring nicht mehr weiter ging und der Dorsch ja dann auf Schlagschnurlänge unerreichbar vor meiner Nase die Birne aus dem Wasser hielt und guckte was da für ein Trolle steht, habe ich mich so lang wie möglich gemacht und ihn seitlich ganz geschickt in eine Steinücke "parken" lassen. Dann Rute irgendwo ablegen und hin zur Beute und hoffen, daß man schnell genug ist. Zu zweit ist das wohl gut machbar, aber allein ist es Mist. Ist auch nicht unbedingt gut für den Stock, wenn er da so mal schnell auf die Steinschüttung gelegt wird und am anderen Ende ein Dorsch zappelt.
Also wer hat noch eine Idee?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

Grüß Dich Waldi

Das Problem* hatte* ich auch lange Zeit. |kopfkrat 

Jetzt benutze ich ganz spezielle Schlagschnur die, glaube ich, dieses Jahr rausgekommen ist.
Es handelt sich um 15 m lange monofile Schnur die sich von 0.28 auf 0.57 oder von 0,31 auf 0,61 verdickt.
Jeweils 5 stk. sind auf einer Spule.( von Cormoran kostet die Spule 5-6 € glaube ich )
Mit dem Blutknoten an die Hauptschnur ( den nehme ich dafür )
Den kleinen Knoten merkt man überhaupt nicht beim werfen und um Dreck brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen mehr machen.
Ich benutze nichts anderes mehr. Absolut genial die Dinger. #6 #6 #6


----------



## Pilkman (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

@ Tino

Die Dinger, die Du meinst, nennen sich Taper Tips und sind nicht unbedingt neu. Leider gibts die ja nur in Monofil und Waldi möchte eine komplett geflochtene Kombi fischen.

@ Waldi

Probier mal einen anderen Knoten, nämlich den Albright.






Meiner Meinung nach ist das Problem beim normalen Schlagschnurknoten, dass das abgeschnittene dickere Ende der Schlagschnur beim Einholen in Zugrichtung zeigt und somit wie ein Krautsammler wirkt. 
Beim Albright ist das genau umgekehrt, da das abgeschnittene dickere Ende entgegen der Zugrichtung beim Einholen liegt. 

Vielleicht hilft das ja schon. Ich habe beim Karpfenangeln mit meinen Schlagschnüren und dem Albright auch in verkrauteten bzw. veralgten Gewässern keine Probleme, obwohl ich bei anderen Anglern Fischverluste durch verstopfte Spitzenringe gesehen habe.

Ansonsten würde ich den Knoten noch mit einem speziellen Latexkleber aus dem Rig-Bereich glätten. Sowas gibt´s eigentlich in jedem spezialisierten Karpfenanglershop z.B. von Kevin Nash oder Kryston. Das Zeugs nennt sich Rig Glue. Mit so einem Kleber kann man den Übergang am Schlagschnurknoten sehr gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Waldi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

Moin,
@Tino - danke für den Tip, für die monofile Alternative werde ich mir mal ein Satz Taper Tips besorgen. Leuchtet mir schon ein, daß dann ein normaler Blutknoten bei Verbindung gleicher Schnurstärke sehr schlüpfrig sein müßte.
@Pilkman - ja ich glaube das kann eine Lösung sein. Vielleicht nicht nur der Albright allein, aber in der Kombination mit diesem Kleber. Ich habe auch schon versucht meine Knoten mit schnelltrocknenden Rutenlack oder auch Sekundenkleber etwas schlüpfriger zu machen. War aber alles nicht so gut gelungen - muß mir wohl erst mal das von Dir beschriebene Rig Glue besorgen. Kenne auch einen Karpfenspezi, der kann mir bestimmt auch weiterhelfen. Danke für den Tip.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Pilkman (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

Hallo Waldi,

nur noch mal zur Info... dieses Zeugs von Kryston wird viel für Schlagschnurknoten und andere Knoten genommen... #h


----------



## Waldi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten*

Ja das wird es sein, werde es ordern.
Danke Pilkman
Gruß Waldi


----------

